# Deer Stands



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ANyone ever try these or see them. I am not eveb sure if they are TMA approved. I like the thought of a seat that swivels for the deer that always seem to approach from where you don't think they will. Are there any other stand you know of that have a swivel seat on them like these do? Thanks for your input.

http://www.woodseytoo.com/treestands.htm


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

That is a cool idea there is a ton of trees I could use that on..


----------

